# Anyone near Ventura?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
Doing some research on a potential job -- does anyone live near or around Ventura? I haven't been out there yet, I'm wondering how the roads and trails are and anything else about the area that I can find out. Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I live about 25 miles from Ventura. It's a funky seaside town, home to both the Surfrider Foundation and the Hell's Angels (make of that what you will!). 

Check out the Channel Islands Bike Club for riding info. The club seems to be very active and friendly. I've run into them at centuries in the area. Riding in the area is good in my experience. In addition to decent roads, good bike lanes, and access to mountain roads, there a nice paved trai lgoing inland along the Ventura River for 20+ miles.

Ventura is an old town, with some rough sections in the oil rig servicing area, some very nice sections in the hilss, and a lot of older craftsman-style home downtown.

There are lots of homeless people who find living in the river to be nice until the winter rains start to wash them out to sea.

Saling, windsurfing, and sail surfing (what the heck is that sport called, anyway?) are all popular activiities.

The weather is very mild, enabling year-round riding. Summers are foggy, which drives many people wiggy, but the temps stay in the 70's, while they will reach into the 100's inland.

HTH,
JSR


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Year round cycling?!? Homeless people washed out to sea?!? Sold!

Are there any areas to live within 30mins or so of Ventura that are safe/clean/etc?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looking at the map, Los Padres Forest area looks cool. Is rt 33 ok for road cycling? Are the mountain roads open to mtb?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven't done a lot of mountain biking in the Ventura area, mostly becauses the riding in the Santa Monica Mts, near my home, is spectacular. I ride from my house to single track within 10 minutes. but, generally speaking, the mountains are open to MTBs. The notable exception is that much of the high country is Wilderness, which is open to foot and equestrian only.

Hwy 33 is monster climb. Yes, it's ok for cyclists, but by and large it's an out and back ride that just goes up and then back down. I don't know what you're used to, but there is no shortage of climbing along the coast. Typical vertical rise is 1000' to 2000' when going inland on small roads.

Yes, there are a few towns within 30 mins. Carpenteria and Santa Barbara are up the coast. Carp is a quiet town, which divides its character between tourism and agriculture. SB is an outstanding town, but expensive. Its suburb, Montecito, is too expensive for everyone not in Oprah's tax bracket.

Inland is the town of Ojai (pronounced O' hi). It's notable for citrus orchards, an active artists' community and a summer classical music festival. The weather is notably warmer and sunnier, even though it's only ~20 miles from the coast.

South on Hwy 101 finds the towns of Camarillo and Thousand Oaks (my town). Camarillo is a very quiet bedroom community with many retirees. Industry centers around support of the nearby naval base. T.O. is a bit more happening than Camarillo, but is mostly a town of commuters to LA. Traffic along Hwy 101 bites at rush hour no matter whether you're going to SB or T.O.

There's some very funky seaside living in Ventura and neighboring Oxnard (don't even think about downtown Oxnard). These neighborhoods are crowded and, especially in the Ondulondo part of Ventura, tend to get a party crowd in summer time. 

If you're single you'd probably want to live in Ventura or Santa Barbara. If you have kids Camarillo or T.O. might be more appealling. Many years ago I commuted from T.O. to Ventural. I would rather have lived in Ventrua, but couldn't afford it at the time.

Good luck with the job!

JR


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I live in Oxnard, next door to Ventura.

The area is great for riding. Many different routes can be put together with just about anything you want. Where I am it's basically an 8-10 mile flat ride and then things go up into either the Santa Monicas (world class climbing) or Los Padres.

I'm always chilled riding on the coast, but a few miles inland it warms right up. I haven't ridden in anything other than arm and knee warmers since I left Memphis, though. Oh, and it's usually breezy in the afternoons, and ocasionally "oh my god I'm riding sideways" windy. It's all good, though.

I can't say enough how much I enjoy the riding here.

I don't personally see/experience any crime, but I live in a relatively quiet corner of the city. But it's out there for sure. YMMV.


----------



## vtarider (Feb 20, 2008)

Ventura , also nickname of bakersfield by the sea . cycling is great good climbs in Ojai ,santa barbara and hills of malibu,all within riding distance from Ventura, mountain biking is good in Ojai, Santa Barbara and thousand oaks area. surf is some of the best in ca. 
I'm not sure where your looking for a job there are many diff communities in Ventura county from high $$ to old spanish style homes 4 blocks from the beach.

Let me know what other questions ,concerns you may have,Id be glad to help. where are you moving from?



Dave


----------

